# Rust removal from rifle?



## smoky1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have tried using little gun oil and sos pad to clean the rust from inside the gravings on my rifle. Not working.

Any ideas on how to clean rust off?

Josh


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 29, 2011)

SOS pad? Please tell me that you meant steel wool?

What specific rifle and engraving are you trying to clean?


----------



## smoky1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

ya steel wool. remington model 1100


----------



## Dave in N GA (Oct 30, 2011)

Never, ever, use steel wool to remove rust. Unless you want to have a firearm that will need a total refinish. Use a brass or bronze brush and light oil to brush away the loose rust. This will keep what bluing is there, intact. Some of the non-scratching nylon scrub pads also work well.


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 30, 2011)

smoky1985 said:


> ya steel wool. remington model 1100



  Be careful Smokey, a Remington 1100 is a shotgun, not a rifle.  Its nice to be human is'nt it    Good Luck


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Dave in N GA said:


> Never, ever, use steel wool to remove rust. Unless you want to have a firearm that will need a total refinish. Use a brass or bronze brush and light oil to brush away the loose rust. This will keep what bluing is there, intact. Some of the non-scratching nylon scrub pads also work well.



I've used 0000 steel wool and oil for 30+ years, never damaged a finish that I know of?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 31, 2011)

What chuckdog said! Might even thin the oil 1/4 with kerosene. Have even used tranny fliud for its rust preventive additive. 0000 steel wool with all of em! Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## jkoch (Oct 31, 2011)

What chuckdog said with kroil.


----------



## SgtPat (Nov 1, 2011)

I have used 0000 steelwool for years.  It will take the rust off and leave the blue without scratching.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Nov 1, 2011)

Electrolytic rust removal works well.

Also Evapo-Rust is a newer product available at some hardware and auto part stores.  Saw a review of it recently on Marlin Owners .com where a guy used it on some old Lee Loader dies with good results.


----------



## SgtPat (Nov 3, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Electrolytic rust removal works well.
> 
> Also Evapo-Rust is a newer product available at some hardware and auto part stores.  Saw a review of it recently on Marlin Owners .com where a guy used it on some old Lee Loader dies with good results.



Any kind of chemical rust remover will remove the blue also.  Blueing is a form of rust.


----------



## HOBO (Nov 11, 2011)

SMOKEY1985,

,,,,,,,,,  What exactly is a "graving"?????

---------<" ){{{{><


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 12, 2011)

chuckdog said:


> I've used 0000 steel wool and oil for 30+ years, never damaged a finish that I know of?



100%......For engraving, I would try a soft brass brush
and oil or maybe Kroil...Just go slow with "light" pressure
to start..........


----------



## camoman1 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like a green scrub pad and oil   light scrudding . works for me  good luck


----------



## triggerman770 (Nov 24, 2011)

*rust*



SSGN_Doc said:


> Electrolytic rust removal works well.
> 
> Also Evapo-Rust is a newer product available at some hardware and auto part stores.  Saw a review of it recently on Marlin Owners .com where a guy used it on some old Lee Loader dies with good results.


Don't leave it in the evaporust overnite or there will be no bluing.
I use it for heavy rust removal prior to a resto. Worked wonders on a 1790ish flintlock shotgun


----------



## Shug (Nov 26, 2011)

Best thing I've found is Bronze wool, It can be used for anything steel wool can. It wont rust and is not as abrasive. Great for SS


----------



## GeoW (Nov 29, 2011)

For the engraving, oil it good and let it sit for a day or three. Come back with a brass brush or even a tooth brush to get down in the "grave" of the engraving. I've used 0000 steel wool on flat surfaces with gun oil to remove light rust for years.
Don't let rust advance to pitting if you can help it...no fixin that.

Geo


----------



## Ben Athens (Dec 4, 2011)

Flitz ...you can find it at a hardware store.


----------

